# Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Dezember 2011)

*Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ... gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...


----------



## dochurt (27. Dezember 2011)

*Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Wann gehst Du mal wieder zum Friseur ??


----------



## Alte-Schule (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Kämmst du dein Haar jeden Tag mit 100 Bürstenstrichen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*



dochurt schrieb:


> Wann gehst Du mal wieder zum Friseur ??





Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Kämmst du dein Haar jeden Tag mit 100 Bürstenstrichen?


 Ich weiß gar nicht was es da zu Meckern gibt 
Sieht doch gut aus.
Stellt mal ein Foto eurer Haarpracht hier rein, dann reden wir weiter


----------



## dochurt (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was es da zu Meckern gibt
> Sieht doch gut aus.
> Stellt mal ein Foto eurer Haarpracht hier rein, dann reden wir weiter


 Geht es Dir nicht Gut ?? Das war eine Frage an Frank und kein gemecker !


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Sehe ich ganz anders.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Ich würds auch eher als blöden Spruch (von Mutti) lesen...
Wenn ihr schon Fragen zu Haaren tätigen müsst (das interessanteste Merkmal eines PCGH-Redakteurs...), dann hättet ihr wenigstens Fragen können, wie es zu der Kurzhaarperiode letztes Jahr kam.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Stö: Wann hast du, der amtierende PCGH-Spieleonkel, eigentlich das Zocken angefangen?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## grubsnek (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Was war das skurilste/komischte/lustigste, dass du bei PCGH bislang erlebt hast?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Wie fühlt man sich eigentlich als das "G" von PC H? (= Was sagt der Spieler der Redaktion zu den ganzen Typen, für die Hardware ein Selbstzweck ist?)


----------



## KaterTom (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Was hast du vor PCGH gemacht und wie/warum bist du zu PCGH gekommen?


----------



## Rolk (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Wie ausgeprägt ist der PC Basteltrieb bei unserem Spieleonkel?

Was war das letzte Spiel auf dessen Release du wirklich sehnsüchtig gewartet hast und welches ist das nächste?


----------



## Norisk699 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Wie wäre es mit der obligatorischen Insel-Frage:

Welche 5 Spiele würdest du mit auf eine einsame Insel mitnehmen?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Bist Du auch so ein totaler Spielefreak ( wie ich ^^ ) der schon mit dem C=64 angefangen hat und mit ganzen Boxen voller Disketten rumlief , später halt mit Atari ST oder Amiga und dann PC ?

Oder bist Du erst zu PC Zeiten dazu gekommen ? Und wie kommt man dann an den Job bei PCGH ? Zufällig ?

Aber letzteres hat KaterTom oben schon so ähnlich gefragt , glaub´ ich.

Wie siehst Du die Entwicklung PC Spiele <-> Konsolenspiele und die abhängigkeit , die die PC Spiele an die Konsolenhardware dadurch haben ? Kritisch ? Unproblematisch ?

Darf ich noch mehr fragen ? Nee ... sollte erstmal reichen


----------



## Seabound (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Bist du Raucher?


----------



## jobo (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Magst du Science-Fiction? Wenn ja welches Franchise? 

Welche Musik hörst du? 

Welches ist das deiner Meinung nach beste PC-Spiel aller Zeiten? 

Wie bist du zu PCGH gekommen? 

Wie viele Spiele besitzt du? 

Hast du auch Konsolen? Wenn ja welche  und wie viele Spiele hast du für die Konsole(n)? 

Wie viele Mäuse und wie viele Mousepads hast du?


----------



## 0815klimshuck (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

 was war die teuerste Hardware die du geschrottet hast


----------



## Rolk (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*



0815klimshuck schrieb:


> was war die teuerste Hardware die du geschrottet hast



Ist das nicht eher eine Frage für Stephan? 

Für welches Spiel hattest du zuletzt extra aufgerüstet?


----------



## Pagz (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Was war das krasseste, das du bisher bei PCGH testen durftest?


----------



## derP4computer (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Wie sieht dein privater Schreibtisch zu Hause aus?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Hallo, das wären meine fragen :
• Welches Spielgenre spielst du am liebsten, und was ist dein Lieblingsspiel aus diesem Genre *?*
• Welches Zubehör (Eingabegerät - USB Stick - Mauspad) verdient nach deiner Ansicht nach den Titel "Flop des Jahres" *?*
• Bist du Privat mit der Zeit ein ruhigerer Spieler geworden *?*
• Was hast du vor PCGH gemacht *?*
Mfg
Triceratops


----------



## DiZER (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

lieber "Frank Stöwer" ,

wo waren "sie", bevor sie bei PCGH zum amtierenden spiele-onkel wurden? 

ps. vielen dank für das beantworten von lästigen community fragen. 

mfg


----------



## Sixxer (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Bist du ein waschechter Südpreuße, du lebst nördlich der Donau, oder wurdest du in Franken adoptiert? Bist du privat mit deinem Job verheiratet? Wenn ja --> wie sieht es dein Partner- falls vorhanden?


----------



## Lain (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Da an Herrn Stöwer bereits viele interessante Fragen gestellt wurden und ich diese nicht nochmals wiederholen möchte, werde ich für meine Frage ein wenig ausholen:



			
				Frank Stöwer schrieb:
			
		

> *Beim ersten Schnee ...* hoffe ich als Kunde, dass die Bahn - anders als letztes Jahr - gegen die weiße Pracht gewappnet ist.


 
Meine Frage nun an Sie, Herr Stöwer, kurz und schmerzlos: Ist/war die deutsche Bahn gegen die weiße Pracht gewappnet oder ist/war es wie im vergangenen Jahr?

Die Frage klingt nun allgemein vielleicht etwas unwichtig, aber überlegt euch mal: Wenn Frank nicht rechtzeitig in das Redaktionsgebäude kommt und das *täglich* (!), dann würde doch reintheoretisch wichtige Zeit für wertvolle Tests in der Rubrik _Spiele, Eingabegeräte, USB-Sticks und Mauspads _fehlen! Wir würden also brandaktuelle Tests eventuell erst in der *nächsten *(!) Ausgabe der PC Games Hardware lesen (dürfen) und das wegen der bösen deutschen Bahn!

Deshalb frage ich euch: *Könnt ihr auf die wundervollen, anbetungswürdigen Tests von Frank Stöwer verzichten? *

Meine Antwort: *Niemals! *

Hoffend auf Beantwortung, liebe Grüße an Frank Stöwer

Lain


----------



## Löschzwerg (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Frank Stöwer wissen wollten ...*

Haben die jungen Kollegen Angst vor den Gaming-Skills des Spieleonkels?


----------

